# Push Button cupboard knobs



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We are looking for 20mm gold colour push button cupboard knobs and rings for Executive, the existing ones are chipped and colour worn on some, I have had a look on ebay and can only find 16mm and 25mm, any ideas please

Thanks


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Can you post a picture might be able to help as there are so many


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You can get them from Autosleepers direct as these are standard on many of their models.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Are these what you want from O'Leary's:

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhomeshop.co.uk/sess/utn154d4f24698d955/shopdata/index.shopscript

Edit; that link is not particularly direct. It sghould show product:

Small Pushlock Set Gold

Order no.: SPGOLD
Our price: £ 3.99

Small Pushlock Set for Cupboards & Drawers etc. Shiny gold trim ring and button. Latching mechanism ensures doors are held securely until button is depressed. Dimensions (pushlock body) 33 x 26 x 20mm deep approx. Trim ring 23mm diameter, suitable for doors at least 10mm thick. Metal latch keep included.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Patty. You do not need the lock set. You can buy the knobs separately as I said from Autosleepers. I bough about 10 a few years ago for mine and I think they cost around £1 each.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks, gelathae, 

Yes I only want the knobs and rings, and I emailed Autosleeper last evening, so just waiting to hear back from them.

Thanks again


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Patty123 said:


> Thanks, gelathae,
> 
> Yes I only want the knobs and rings, and I emailed Autosleeper last evening, so just waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> Thanks again


They are always slow in responding to emails.

Ring them on 01386 842630 as they are very helpful and will post to you the same day.

Terry


----------



## SteadtEddy (Feb 8, 2011)

Patty123 said:


> We are looking for 20mm gold colour push button cupboard knobs and rings for Executive, the existing ones are chipped and colour worn on some, I have had a look on ebay and can only find 16mm and 25mm, any ideas please
> 
> Thanks


Hello, sorry to but in (new here) but ive just been reading exactly the same question on another forum here: Auto Sleeper Owners Forum might help if you havnt got yourself a set yet? it says rainbow conversions also sell them


----------



## linbob (Jun 20, 2009)

We have an Autosleeper Duetto with these knobs. If all else fails it might interest you to know we have the same ones on our Bailey touring caravan so that might be another supply point.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Did not get a reply from my email to Autosleeper concerning push buttons and rings, so rang the them yesterday morning and they arrived today in post, £3.68 plus VAT -whoops! bought a whole set so they all match!!

Thanks for all advice received on here

Patty


----------

